# Confused: ACS skills assessment application type



## sakshi123 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello All,

I am about to begin my ACS Skills Assessment application. I have completed BE Electronics and Communication Engineering degree, which is a 4 year course. I have around 2.5 years work experience in software industry. After working for 2.5 years, I completed my masters in business information system from Australian university. I am planning to get my skills assessed for "ICT Business Analyst". 

I have a question regarding the category in which I should process my ACS application:

1) Should I apply for a general skills assessment category or for a Post Australian Study Skills Assessment category?

Thank You!


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

It depends on which Visa Subclass are you going to apply for:
If applying for GSM 189/190/489 then go to Skills Assessment.
If applying for Graduate Visa then go to Post Australian Study Skills Assessment.


----------



## sakshi123 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey..

Yes, I am planning to apply for subclass 189/190.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

If you show that you have masters education then experience before masters education commenced wont be considered. 

Since your education is non computer science stream ACS assessment will come out negative for bachelor degree but you can equate your masters education with ACS to get 5 additional points for australian work experience.


----------



## sakshi123 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes true..

Do you mean to say that I should only get my masters degree assessed under general skills category?


----------



## sakshi123 (Dec 21, 2015)

And did you mean experience before masters will not be considered for work experience points or it will not be considered for getting my degree assessed?


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Aarohi,

Congratulations on the Visa Grant. I have a couple of questions, since you have just completed the process , may be you can address few of them.

I am concerned about the ACS assessment, i tried 2.5 yrs ago and they did not consider my work experience. I have a total of 8.5 yrs of exp as pf today all in IT. and I am Btech in Computers. What are the things i should consider which applying again to get as much experience considered as possible.

Should I be taking help from any consultant or should I try it myself.

age: 25
Education : 15
Ielts :10
Work exp : not sure how much will they consider.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sakshi123 (Dec 21, 2015)

My real concern is that I need to ensure that I am eligible for ACS assessment under skills assessment category. I am not much worried about if I get points for my work experience or not.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad (Oct 22, 2015)

hi

Hi,
i have done 2 years masters from australia ICT related and on 485 visa now ... after degree i went back to pakistan and i have got 1 year overseas experience after my degree and i applied for post australian study skill assessment and got it positive for developer programmer ...
for applying 189 PR ... according to DIBP ... do i need to submit all documents like pay slips, experience letter or bank statement regarding my 1 year job??? ... i only have experience letter, offer letter and my business card ... salary was paid cash ... although i am not claiming any points it was just a requirement for post Australian study skill assessment???

kindly help me out.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

Was that one year period considered as skilled employment? If yes then you will need to provide as much documentation as possible. If payslips are not generated then you can get the SD from the owner/manager from that company.


----------

